# Accommodation wanted on a permanent basis in hua hin



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

MODERN ACCOMMATION WANTED ON A PERMANENT BASIS IN HUA HIN
For a Retired UK couple, we are non-smokers, have no pets and will look after it as if it 
was our own.
In a Quiet Residential Location of HUA HIN or Surrounding Areas.
We are willing to wait for the right property, if not ready yet.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

I just saw your post. Did you move? If so, how are you finding life in Hua Hin? I have bicycled there and found it to be a lovely area but did not spend any time learning the areas


----------

